# Squirrel Hunters Bonus



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I always hunt squirrel with a rifle or pistol. A lot of my hunting is along several Small Mouth Streams. Years ago I noticed that all
the easy access places to fish usually have some nice plugs hanging in trees on opposite side. With a rifle you can shoot off the
branch or cut the line. Fill the freezer and tackle box in one stop. Last trip I made got 2 tree rats and a Fat Rap.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Drm50 said:


> I always hunt squirrel with a rifle or pistol. A lot of my hunting is along several Small Mouth Streams. Years ago I noticed that all
> the easy access places to fish usually have some nice plugs hanging in trees on opposite side. With a rifle you can shoot off the
> branch or cut the line. Fill the freezer and tackle box in one stop. Last trip I made got 2 tree rats and a Fat Rap.


That's a great idea. I actually have thought about launching the Cuyahoga with my air rifle this fall for squirrels.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

We floated the river once for squirrel and after we shot one it hit the water and started to sink, lucky it was a shallow spot.


----------

